# Bravo's



## Patriot44

Good looking field, if we can just get the pitching we need, the boys will be ok. Going to be another rough year, but we have a pretty star studded diamond right now!


----------



## nickel back

I'll go ahead and say it.


THEY SUCK....


----------



## Browning Slayer

nickel back said:


> I'll go ahead and say it.
> 
> 
> THEY SUCK....



But I thought they were going to be great.. Isn't that why we needed a new stadium?


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> But I thought they were going to be great.. Isn't that why we needed a new stadium?


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> I'll go ahead and say it.
> 
> 
> THEY SUCK....



this and dogs win it all


----------



## Patriot44

Give the Braves one more year and they will have the team to beat in the NL.


----------



## dixiecutter

Believe it when i see it.


----------



## nickel back

Browning Slayer said:


> But I thought they were going to be great.. Isn't that why we needed a new stadium?



no,its to make them feel great


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> this and dogs win it all



I know your not calling my DAWGS , dogs


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves showing signs of improvement with 4-wins in a row sweeping the series at home.  

Probably be much tougher starting tomorrow with the Nationals coming to town.  



*SD@ATL: Swanson wins it with a walk-off single* 

38-seconds 

MLB

Published on April 17, 2017



> Dansby Swanson flares a walk-off single in the bottom of the 9th inning, giving the Braves a 5-4 win and his first walk-off hit


----------



## blood on the ground

Their going to win and keep on winning!


----------



## nickel back

blood on the ground said:


> Their going to win and keep on winning!



....just want I needed this morning


----------



## Patriot44

Dansby is the man! Simmons with a bat!


----------



## Coenen

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Probably be much tougher starting tomorrow with the Nationals coming to town.


They suck too, the curse of Strasburg lives on!


----------



## Patriot44

The Braves are emulating what they did in '89-90. We have a good team and to be frank, it is awesome to see the baseball that these young stars are playing. Everyone wants to win, me too, but I am a lover of baseball. This is an awesome thing in the making!


----------



## biggdogg

Patriot44 said:


> The Braves are emulating what they did in '89-90. We have a good team and to be frank, it is awesome to see the baseball that these young stars are playing. Everyone wants to win, me too, but I am a lover of baseball. This is an awesome thing in the making!



With the pitching the Braves have in the pipe line and some more studs working their way up (Ruiz, Albies, etc..), the next few years should be fun. And that left field fence may even attract another big left handed bat in free agency too. Obviously they won't be playoff contenders this year, but they will make things rough for NY and the Nats this season.


----------



## blood on the ground

nickel back said:


> ....just want I needed this morning



I axdently hijacked Trumps words.... Sorry!


----------



## nickel back

blood on the ground said:


> I axdently hijacked Trumps words.... Sorry!



the braves are going to be YUGE this year


----------



## Browning Slayer

biggdogg said:


> With the pitching the Braves have in the pipe line and some more studs working their way up (Ruiz, Albies, etc..), the next few years should be fun. And that left field fence may even attract another big left handed bat in free agency too. Obviously they won't be playoff contenders this year, but they will make things rough for NY and the Nats this season.



Studs working their way up? Pfffttttt... The Braves have done nothing but sell the farm league to put money in their pockets. MLB is littered with talent we just "sold" off to the highest bidder. Players that have left us and went on to win a World Series..


----------



## biggdogg

Browning Slayer said:


> Studs working their way up? Pfffttttt... The Braves have done nothing but sell the farm league to put money in their pockets. MLB is littered with talent we just "sold" off to the highest bidder. Players that have left us and went on to win a World Series..



Haven't been paying much attention the last couple years have ya? They've kinda been stocking the farm since disposing of Wren...

And no, they'll never be able to sign and/or keep elite players because of a mid level payroll. That would be the Dodgers, Angels, Sox and Cubs. So far, throwing tons of money at big name players only took 108 years to work for the Cubs, about 80 years for the Sox and the left coast teams have managed 1 title each in the last 40 years...

I realize being a Dawg fan makes one grumpy and skeptical, but some folks like baseball...


----------



## Patriot44

They have a bank full of money yet too.


----------



## Browning Slayer

biggdogg said:


> I realize being a Dawg fan makes one grumpy and skeptical, but some folks like baseball...




You might want to do a little more research... Look at payroll when Ted owned them, when we made our 14 year run and look at the percentage of what we've spent on payroll since Ted sold the team compared to the MLB average..

I would LOVE to see them back into contention but reality set in years ago..


----------



## dixiecutter

Every team has a farm. Some of them also have a team.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough series with the Washington Nationals earlier this week . . .


----------



## HermanMerman

Don't expect any improvements within the division until they compete with the starting pitching of the Mets and Nationals.


----------



## nickel back

nickel back said:


> I'll go ahead and say it.
> 
> 
> THEY SUCK....



Just a little bump so we don't forget


----------



## fishnguy

As long as Julio "4+ run" Theran is the pitching staff ace, you ain't winning didley!


----------



## tcward

nickel back said:


> Just a little bump so we don't forget



This^ What a waste of a new ball park....


----------



## Dustin Pate

I believe it is time to send Swanson down for an assignment in the minors. He is struggling badly and needs to go clear his head.


----------



## biggdogg

I would say the biggest takeaway at this point is the pitching staff isn't built for a hitters park. Front office is going to need to rethink how they put a staff together and start developing/acquiring pitchers with sinking stuff. Balls are leaving the yard with alarming frequency and will only get more frequent as the temps climb in the summer. SunTrust Park is bringing a new meaning to "Windy Hill"...


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> I would say the biggest takeaway at this point is the pitching staff isn't built for a hitters park. Front office is going to need to rethink how they put a staff together and start developing/acquiring pitchers with sinking stuff. Balls are leaving the yard with alarming frequency and will only get more frequent as the temps climb in the summer. SunTrust Park is bringing a new meaning to "Windy Hill"...


Most of the guys they're putting out there aren't long term solutions anyway. They're just buying time to see what all of these kids in the minors turn out to be. If they're well and truly out of it again this year, they'll be moving pieces for pitchers again before the deadline.

Maybe we can call up some of our pals in the NL West and convince them keep sending us every decent prospect they've got.


----------



## walukabuck

They better hope to high heaven some of these clowns actually work out. Haven't been impressed with talent evaluation or development within the organization for awhile now.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> Most of the guys they're putting out there aren't long term solutions anyway. They're just buying time to see what all of these kids in the minors turn out to be. If they're well and truly out of it again this year, they'll be moving pieces for pitchers again before the deadline.
> 
> Maybe we can call up some of our pals in the NL West and convince them keep sending us every decent prospect they've got.



Some have long been considered long term talent and part of the future of the rotation. Wisler, Blair and even Teheran are all prone to giving up home runs and that problem will become more exaggerated in SunTrust. And Blair and Wisler are rated pretty high up in that future category...


----------



## ericflowers

Colón is a joke, like batting practice every time he takes the mound


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> Some have long been considered long term talent and part of the future of the rotation. Wisler, Blair and even Teheran are all prone to giving up home runs and that problem will become more exaggerated in SunTrust. And Blair and Wisler are rated pretty high up in that future category...


Julio is the only one who's pitching every five days.

I'm not so sure about Blair and Wisler. I wouldn't be surprised to see them overtaken by some of the younger kids they've brought into the organization. I don't follow the Braves religiously, but I certainly heard some rumblings going into the spring that those two guys needed to either get right, or get out of the way.


----------



## westcobbdog

ericflowers said:


> Colón is a joke, like batting practice every time he takes the mound



Agree and just our luck because he was mostly effective last year. But hey, stats show he really toughens up around the 5-6th inning. I am also encouraged by our studly #1 starter, Julio, regularly throwing those gopher balls.  RA is imposing too and looks like he's the team BP Coach out there on the bump, too.


----------



## ericflowers

Our whole pitching rotation is laughing stock.  Our bats can hit most nights, but trying to post 4+ runs every day is impossible for any team.  Won't be long though, new guys will start getting some major league reps.  Not gonna be much other point in the season soon, so might as well give the fans some hope for the future.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch! Rough 6-game losing streak for the Braves.  At least they finally took the lead in a game after a 53-innings.  Ex-Braves Gattis & McCann seem to be doing well with the Astros who are having a good start to their season. 



Video Time = 1:24 



> Published on *May 10, 2017*
> 
> Daily Recap: George Springer and Carros Correa each had RBI doubles while Joe Musgrove struck out four over six in the Astros' 4-2 win


----------



## nickel back

back to post 26.....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Maybe the Braves do better when they are playing a series for getting out of last place in the division as Atlanta ends their 6-game losing streak with a win over the Marlins. 



Time = 1:20



> Published on May 12, 2017
> 
> Daily Recap: Tyler Flowers raked in four RBIs on two hits, including a home run, and Mike Foltynewicz allowed only one run to earn the win


----------



## Patriot44

What pitcher would yall go after or keep your chips on the farm?  I am all in with the farm.


----------



## Coenen

Patriot44 said:


> What pitcher would yall go after or keep your chips on the farm?  I am all in with the farm.


IMO, small money baseball teams need to run like football teams. Draft and develop, use affordable free agency to patch holes. It's the only way to maintain long term success if you don't have megabucks for payroll.


----------



## elfiii

Good news. They fell out of last place yesterday.


----------



## Patriot44

Coenen said:


> IMO, small money baseball teams need to run like football teams. Draft and develop, use affordable free agency to patch holes. It's the only way to maintain long term success if you don't have megabucks for payroll.



Agreed, and that is what made the Braves great. Keep that farm rolling. They forgot about the farm starting about 2005 or so.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Good news. They fell out of last place yesterday.



Uh-oh, they are back tied for last after today's loss. 

Braves only won 1-game in 6 Sunday games. 

Maybe starting pitcher R.A. Dickey was left in the game 1-inning too long which maybe would've avoided the 3-run HR by a PH, but no telling if it would've happened to another pitcher. At least the bullpen did not give up the loss.


----------



## kevincox

How do you guys watch that mess? I can't make it thru a inning of Braves baseball


----------



## westcobbdog

kevincox said:


> How do you guys watch that mess? I can't make it thru a inning of Braves baseball



because this could be the year....


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> because this could be the year....


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> because this could be the year....



That's the Dawgs line...


----------



## Coenen

kevincox said:


> How do you guys watch that mess? I can't make it thru a inning of Braves baseball


Good company, and STRONG drink.


----------



## elfiii

westcobbdog said:


> because this could be the year....



Or maybe next year is the year. Possibly the year after that. We can't be sure right now.


----------



## westcobbdog

For real they looked pretty good last night despite 2 E6 and Colon on the mound. Maybe he is returning to last years form. Our bullpen doesn't intimidate anybody, however.


----------



## Patriot44

westcobbdog said:


> For real they looked pretty good last night despite 2 E6 and Colon on the mound. Maybe he is returning to last years form. Our bullpen doesn't intimidate anybody, however.



They look pretty good most days minus a play here and a play there, which is totally expected on a rebuild/young team. Add some pitching and you have a really good team.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

kevincox said:


> How do you guys watch that mess? I can't make it thru a inning of Braves baseball



I do not have access to watch them on fee-based, pay TV, but I mostly just care about the results that I can discuss with my father who likes watching them. I try to keep up some with Atlanta & state of Georgia sports teams. 

I do not care to watch any sport where there's not lots of regular scoring & offensive action to keep my interest, otherwise it's useless to me with no entertainment value like soccer which reminds me of watching paint dry & watching grass grow, where very little happens of interest as it painfully drags on slowly.  Everyone has different interests. Cannot win without scoring. 

Lots of double digit hitting & scoring by the Braves last night which could have been interesting at times watching on my free antenna tv service. 

I did not keep up much with the last rebuilding run up to the long winning wave of the Braves, but if they ever get back to multiple years of winning momentum then it will be nice to have followed what leads up to it. I'm not much of a fan with regular losing efforts & I can fall into the trap of being just as negative as anyone else. 











39-seconds 




EDIT UPDATE: 


AND 


for the 2nd win of the Toronto series below . . . 


http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/8879974/v1394382483/51617-kemp-freeman-powers-the-braves-to-a-win



> Recap: ATL 9, TOR 5 05/16/17 | 00:01:29
> 
> Daily Recap: Matt Kemp drove in four runs and Freddie Freeman went 2-for-4 with a homer to lift the Braves over the Blue Jays
> 
> Dansby Swanson lifts a solo homer over the center-field wall in the top of the 7th, giving the Braves a 6-5 lead


----------



## antharper

2nd place !!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

antharper said:


> 2nd place !!!



Wow, thanks for the update.  Did not realize 3rd, 4th, & 5th place were battling losing streaks. Braves only 8-games behind 1st place Nats. 



Despite Atlanta's 3rd win in a row, uh-oh, Braves' best hitter Freeman suffered hit by 94-mph pitch to hand which took him out of the game.  Hope it's not too serious. Great 6-run 1st-inning. 



http://scores.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=370517115

*Freeman hurt; Braves ride big inning to win over Blue Jays* 



> Freeman came into the night hitting .343 and tied for the major league lead with 14 homers. *X-rays* taken at the stadium were *inconclusive*, and he *will get an MRI and other tests* to determine the seriousness of the injury Thursday.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Freeman out 2 months with broken/fractured wrist. Having a career year and down he goes.


----------



## elfiii

Dustin Pate said:


> Freeman out 2 months with broken/fractured wrist. Having a career year and down he goes.



 Snakebit.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Dustin Pate said:


> Freeman out 2 months with broken/fractured wrist. Having a career year and down he goes.



Thanks for the update.  Just heard the bad news on the radio.  Sad to see him out for at least one-third of the regular season or more, right when he's tied leading the MLB in HR's among other good things going for him this season. 

Hope someone finds out if this is the same left wrist he had an injury on in the past or not. 



http://m.braves.mlb.com/news/article/231011420/freddie-freeman-out-8-weeks-with-broken-wrist/

*Freeman out 8 weeks with broken wrist*

2:37 PM ET



> ATLANTA -- Braves first baseman Freddie Freeman is expected to miss at least eight weeks with a left wrist fracture, a source told MLB.com on Thursday. The *club has not confirmed the diagnosis*.





> 27-year-old first baseman suffered the fracture when he was struck by Aaron Loup's *94-mph fastball*





> injury is obviously a big blow for the Braves and Freeman, who was *in the midst of producing a second consecutive career-best season*


----------



## Coenen

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hope someone finds out if this is the same left wrist he had an injury on in the past or not.


How many left wrists does the man have?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Coenen said:


> How many left wrists does the man have?



I did not know if the past wrist injury was the right or left wrist. 

Good luck understanding that. 

God Bless You.


----------



## Patriot44

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> God Bless You.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Make that at least 10-weeks or more.  Looks like it is more like August at the earliest before he's back in action, unfortunately. 

Looks like Braves management officially confirmed the details in their press release. 



http://m.braves.mlb.com/news/article/231025572/braves-place-freddie-freeman-on-disabled-list/

Braves Place Freddie Freeman on Disabled List 

Press Release | 3:38 PM ET



> placed first baseman Freddie Freeman on the 10-day disabled list after an MRI and CT scan revealed a non-displaced left wrist fracture





> wrist will be placed in a cast for four weeks and Freeman is expected to miss approximately 10 weeks





UPDATE on previous Braves news item below . . . 



http://m.braves.mlb.com/news/article/231011420/freddie-freeman-out-10-weeks-with-broken-wrist/

Freeman out *10 weeks* with broken wrist

3:28 PM ET 




Time = 1:30 

CBS Sports


----------



## ericflowers

As the announcers were repeating how Freddy is in for an MVP year, and on pace to hit 60+ homers, I was yelling to shut up!  Everytime our announcers put the cart in front of the mule, the opposite happens.  I figured he was done that night, when he slid into 2nd and overlaid the base.  He squirted by, but it caught him last night.  Our announcers always have some crazy stat to throw out and bam, whatever it is , it ends there.  I always seem to. Price this.  Either way, I knew something was bout to put a halt on Freddy.  Go Braves!


----------



## ericflowers

Overslid 
Notice


----------



## biggdogg

The injury a couple years ago was his right wrist....


----------



## Coenen

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> I did not know if the past wrist injury was the right or left wrist.
> 
> Good luck understanding that.
> 
> God Bless You.


....but how did you know I sneezed?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> The injury a couple years ago was his *right* wrist....



Thank you! 



Nice win against the 1st place Nats. 



Time = 1:29 



> Published on May 19, 2017
> 
> Daily Recap: Kurt Suzuki drove in three, including a two-run homer, while Dansby Swanson belted a two-run homer in the Braves' 7-4 triumph



 











Time = 50-seconds 

FOX Sports South


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Despite the long 1 hour & 48 minute delay, good having the Braves getting it done with another win.


----------



## Patriot44

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Despite the long 1 hour & 48 minute delay, good having the Braves getting it done with another win.



Great infield, Jace killed 1st and the bats are heating up. 

As I said, once we get the pitching going, will be a really good team.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Patriot44 said:


> Great infield, Jace killed 1st and the bats are heating up.
> 
> As I said, once we get the pitching going, will be a really good team.



Wish I could have that positive confidence about 'em like you, but I'm just glad they are having some good hitting & pitching going right now while it lasts. 

Nice win Monday night.


----------



## westcobbdog

looks like a double header Wed. if today is a rain out, but then a red eye to play the hot Giants.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Despite the long rain delay & the bullpen trying to give the game away in the 9th inning, looks like new 1B Matt Adams is going to work out well for the Braves with his walk off hit to win the game. 











24-seconds 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">If you're gonna play until 2 in the morning, might as well win it. #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/RbR8QxBCGn</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) May 24, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>




33-seconds

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">"This is awesome." Matt Adams sums up his game winning hit. @Braves WIN! #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/BHJak8CO2I</p>— FOX Sports: Braves (@FOXSportsBraves) May 24, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 





> game was *delayed 3:12 due to rain* in the top of the seventh inning





> The delay started in the top of the seventh inning and *ended at 12:51 a.m.* The game finished just before 2 a.m. -- 6 hours, 15 minutes after first pitch.




Wide image of rain delay at web link below . . . 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAkJZYvXYAANhP9.jpg


----------



## westcobbdog

Thanks Born, your coverage and pics are better than the al jazeera constitution in many ways. Fell asleep in the delay. 
What did we give up for Adams? Wish he could play LF, too.


----------



## Coenen

westcobbdog said:


> Thanks Born, your coverage and pics are better than the al jazeera constitution in many ways. Fell asleep in the delay.
> What did we give up for Adams? Wish he could play LF, too.


A young kid by the name of Juan Yepez, plus cash considerations. Adams is what he is at this point, the change of scenery seems to have done him some short term good at least. Seems like he might have some value as a bat of the bench, or DH in interleague.

Here's an article on the deal, it focuses mainly on Yepez:
http://www.minorleagueball.com/2017/5/21/15671612/thoughts-on-the-atlanta-braves-dealing-juan-yepez


----------



## biggdogg

He is actually a fairly good 1B. He unfortunately was the odd man out when the Cards moved Carpenter to 1B after he could no longer handle the OF. The Braves will likely flip Adams in the off-season and should get a pretty nice return since his stats should get a nice boost with that short porch in left.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

westcobbdog said:


> Thanks Born, your coverage and pics are better than the al jazeera constitution in many ways. Fell asleep in the delay.
> What did we give up for Adams? Wish he could play LF, too.



Appreciate it.  After a win, I check out the details & send a few brief highlights to a few interested family members.  The MLB Youtube channel usually posts a 1-minute recap summary overview video but usually disables embedding it. The one for last night's win is 1:18 time length & titled "*5/23/17: Adams leads the Braves to a 6-5 win*".



> 8 hours ago
> 
> Published on May 24, 2017
> 
> Daily Recap: Matt Adams had three hits and two RBIs including a walk-off single to propel the Braves past the Pirates 6-5



Here's the Braves recent trade press release below . . . 



http://m.braves.mlb.com/news/articl...es--st-louis-cardinals-make-two-player-trade/

Atlanta Braves & St. Louis Cardinals make two-player trade

Press Release | May 20th, 2017



> Atlanta Braves and St. Louis Cardinals made a two-player trade today, as the Braves have acquired first baseman Matt Adams and cash considerations in exchange for minor-league infielder Juan Yepez.





> Yepez, 19, signed with the Braves organization as a non-drafted free agent in July 2014, out of Caracas, Venezuela. The right-handed hitting infielder compiled a .281 (125-for-445) batting average with 34 doubles, six home runs and 54 RBI in 120 games across three minor league affiliates since the start of the 2015 season. Yepez opened the 2017 campaign at Single-A Rome, where he batted .275 (39-for-142) with 13 doubles, one home run and 15 RBI in 35 games.


----------



## Throwback

hate that I missed the comeback last night.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

OMG! 

Braves bullpen gives away the game in the 9th & 10th innings, unfortunately.  



Time = 1:30 



> Published on May 24, 2017
> 
> Daily Recap: A wild *seven-run 10th-inning rally by the Pirates* highlighted by *back-to-back-to-back* jacks, powered the team to a 12-5 victory


----------



## westcobbdog

bullpen had been stellar with no hits allowed in what 15 innings till last night.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

westcobbdog said:


> bullpen had been stellar with no hits allowed in what 15 innings till last night.



Sounds similar to something I heard on the radio during a Braves game 3 nights ago of the bullpen having a good long record streak going of consecutive innings giving up no runs & another streak of no hits.  Maybe later I may make time to waste to see if I can dig it up out of the game notes or somewhere. Obviously, it's to be expected that players & teams will go through peaks & valleys of experiences with hopes to get out of valleys as fast as possible & to keep eyes toward getting back on peaks of mountain performances.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice late road win to hold onto 2nd place. 



40-seconds 



> 6 minutes ago
> 
> Published on May 26, 2017
> 
> Jaime Garcia hits an RBI single to left field, and Dansby Swanson comes around from first and slides home on an errant throw from left field

















> Jaime García tossed 6.2 shutout innings tonight, while also driving in the gameâ€™s winning run:


----------



## biggdogg

Hopefully Teheran has turned the corner on his home woes. The pitching, for the most part, has looked good the last couple weeks. Colon needs to get right soon or his Braves days are numbered though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

westcobbdog said:


> bullpen had been stellar with no hits allowed in what 15 innings till last night.



Here's the Braves Game Notes with a few details about what you mentioned. 

Nice seeing signs of improvement. 



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/mlb/presspass/gamenotes.jsp?c_id=atl

*Braves Game Notes (Pre-Game)* 


OR 


http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/documents/7/1/6/232566716/052617_h6utluv5.pdf

*Braves Game Notes, 5/26/17 at SF*



> BRAVES BULLPEN:
> 
> Since compiling a *22.1 scoreless inning streak* from the eighth inning on May 17 vs. Toronto through the eighth inning on Tuesday, May 23 vs. Pittsburgh, the Braves bullpen has allowed 13 runs over their last 9.0 innings (13.00 ERA)...Seven of those runs came in the 10th inning on Wednesday.
> 
> • The Braves bullpen on Tuesday ran their *hitless streak to 51 consecutive opponents’ at-bats*, before Sam Freeman allowed a bases-empty single in the 7th inning...The *streak of 51 hitless at-bats is the longest single-season streak for any team’s bullpen in the expansion era (1961 – present)*…Thanks to the Elias Sports Bureau for the research.
> 
> • The Braves bullpen has allowed 27% of their earned runs in two outings this season (11 on May 3 vs. the Mets and nine on May 24 vs. Pittsburgh)...Without those two games, the Braves bullpen has a 3.56 ERA, which would rank fourth in the NL.




AND


http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/documents/5/8/2/232202582/052417_zw1vs4gp.pdf

*Braves Game Notes, 5/24/17 vs. PIT*



> BRAVES BULLPEN:
> 
> The Braves bullpen last night *ran their hitless streak to 51 consecutive opponents’ atbats*, before Sam Freeman allowed a bases-empty single in the 7th inning...The *streak of 51 hitless at-bats is the longest single-season streak for any team’s bullpen in the expansion era (1961 – present)*…Thanks to the Elias Sports Bureau for the research.
> 
> • The streak began in the 7th inning on May 18th vs. Toronto...In that game, RHP Josh Collmenter allowed a single to the leadoff batter in the 7th inning before retiring the next three hitters to start the streak.
> 
> • *Measuring the streak by consecutive innings, it lasted 15.1 consecutive frames*, as Collmenter and Freeman did not complete a full hitless inning...It ran from the 8th inning on May 18 through the 9th inning of May 22 ... Still the *15.1 innings set an Atlanta franchise record for consecutive hitless innings by a bullpen*.
> 
> • Jim Johnson allowed two runs in the ninth inning last night, the first runs the bullpen allowed since the eighth inning on May 17 vs. Toronto...*Braves relievers compiled a 22.1 scoreless inning streak, 2.1 innings short of the team’s longest such streak since at least 1974*, according to STATS.




AND


http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/documents/8/8/6/231945886/052317_lxetj5rk.pdf

*Braves Game Notes, 5/23/17 vs. PIT*



> BRAVES BULLPEN:
> 
> Four Braves relievers combined to toss 4.0 more hitless innings in last night’s 5-2 win over Pittsburgh...The bullpen has now gone *15.1 consecutive innings without allowing a hit, setting an Atlanta franchise record* ... Research courtesy of the Elias Sports Bureau.
> 
> • By opponents’ at-bats, the *hitless streak is at 49*, dating to the second at-bat of the 7th inning on May 18 vs. Toronto…In that game RHP Josh Collmenter allowed a single to the leadoff batter in the 7th inning…The streak began when he retired the next three hitters.
> 
> • Since allowing 11 runs on May 3, the Braves bullpen has compiled a 1.70 ERA (11 ER/58.1 IP) over 16 games after Jason Motte, Jose Ramirez, Arodys Vizcaíno and Jim Johnson combined to throw 4.0 scoreless innings tonight…They have *now tossed 20.1 consecutive scoreless innings*.
> 
> • *Since 1974, the longest consecutive scoreless inning streak for a Braves bullpen is held by the 2013 team, which went 24.2 innings* from August 1-August 10, 2013...Research courtesy of STATS.
> 
> • The *2016 bullpen had a 23.2 scoreless inning streak*, from June 16-June 25.


----------



## westcobbdog

Think its time to end the experiment of Dickey and Colon, as its tough to come back when constantly spotting the opponent big runs early. Time to bring up some farmhands. Colon could provide middle or long relief when the game is over.


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> Think its time to end the experiment of Dickey and Colon, as its tough to come back when constantly spotting the opponent big runs early. Time to bring up some farmhands. Colon could provide middle or long relief when the game is over.



I agree. Colon could be a possibility out of the bullpen, but I just think Dickey is done. I believe the Braves are pulling a wait and see with Medlin who was just promoted to the Mississippi Braves. They still seem hesitant to put Wisler or Blair back in the rotation.


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> They still seem hesitant to put Wisler or Blair back in the rotation.


Just looked at their numbers for this year. I'd be hesitant too. Wisler is back up in the majors as the presumptive long man in the bullpen. I could see him getting some spot starts as well. Blair has been getting shelled in Gwinett, so he's not helping his case for promotion.


----------



## Patriot44

I 3rd Colon and Dickey. Dickey didn't even develop a knuckleball until he was 30. It is the only reason he is still around; I salute him for the extension. 

Colon could be a killer closer but we need winners and we simply need more. Time!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Despite the last 2 Braves losses to let the NY Mets tie them for 2nd place & with Mike Trout getting injured the day before the Braves play them, it's nice for Atlanta with the 6-run 3rd inning to take this win from the Angels even though Teheran gives up to them 3 HR's. 











> Scoring Summary
> 
> Angels 2nd	Simmons homered to center (404 feet).
> 
> Braves 3rd	Adams hit a ground rule double to left, Swanson and Inciarte scored, Kemp to third.
> 
> Braves 3rd	Flowers safe at first on error by third baseman Pennington, Kemp scored, Adams to third.
> 
> Braves 3rd	Ruiz singled to right, Adams scored, Flowers to second.
> 
> Braves 3rd	Santana doubled to deep right, Flowers and Ruiz scored.
> 
> Angels 4th	Pujols homered (598th career HR) to left center (431 feet).
> 
> Angels 4th	Valbuena homered to right (380 feet).





Time = 1:25 

 




Time = 41-seconds


----------



## westcobbdog

Colon's bad pitching and defense along with errors at 1b and 2b doomed the braves last night. I would give him maybe 2 more starts then he is gone.


----------



## hicktownboy

I think Colon makes it to his bobblehead night of June 9th and then he's out of the rotation.  Not confident whether he will be released, sent to the pen or traded, if that could even happen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

What a painful 9-run 3rd-inning with 3-errors! 

Maybe it's past time to send Colon to the bullpen & limit him to 1 or 2 innings to minimize damage & risks to losing, at least until he can get his mojo back, if he can. 

At least MLB fans were treated to Pujols' career 599th HR & Braves could help him tonight make history with his 600th HR. 



Time = 40-seconds 



> Published on May 30, 2017
> 
> Albert Pujols notches his 599th career home run with a three-run jack to left field, giving the Angels a 3-2 lead in the 3rd inning



 




Time = 31-seconds 



> Published on May 30, 2017
> 
> Kole Calhoun fields a single and fires a strong throw home to nab Nick Markakis and prevent a run from scoring in the top of the 1st inning


----------



## biggdogg

Unfortunately there isn't much the pitcher can do when the defense takes the night off. Peterson's error on a sure fire inning ending double play got the train off the tracks quick. I agree, Colon is a hot mess right now, but he would have been out of the 3rd with only 7 pitches thrown. He may be of use in the pen, but who replaces him in the rotation right now? I see him and Dickey hanging around a while longer to see who finally gets right first and then most likely Medlen puts the other on the streets.


----------



## dixiecutter

errors. inning shouldntve ever happened. every angels player scored in one inning. not even possible in t-ball


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

At least the Braves are getting closer to a win, only losing by a 1-run or a HR giving up by the bullpen, but 3 more errors by Atlanta did not help.  Hope the day off on Thursday helps, along with coming back to the East coast time zone for Friday's game. 

Let's try not to notice the Braves slipping back to 3rd place for the 2nd day in a row.  

Looks like Pujols delivers another highlight to pass Babe Ruth in total hits, but will have to wait for another future game to get his 600th career HR. 



*Pujols passes Babe Ruth with hit No. 2,874* 

Time = 38-seconds 



> Published on May 31, 2017
> 
> Albert Pujols singles to center field, notching his 2,874th hit and passing Babe Ruth for 44th place on the all-time hit list








Time = 39-seconds 



> Published on May 31, 2017
> 
> Eric Young Jr. hammers a solo home run to right field, giving the Angels a 2-1 lead in the bottom of the 8th inning


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thanks again for the loss Braves bullpen. 



36-seconds


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves new 1st Baseman continues working out well. 



*Matt Adams Grand Slam*

52-seconds 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">BIG CITY GRAND SLAM! <br><br>Matt Adams puts the @Braves on the board with a HUGE smash. #MLBonFS1 #ATLvsCIN https://t.co/BWyHgMwTrD</p>— FOX Sports: MLB (@MLBONFOX) June 3, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



EDIT UPDATE: 



> Braves Tweet:
> 
> #BigCity does it again!
> 
> Matt Adams delivers his second homer of the game and puts the #Braves back in front!



Braves win 6-5 after 12-innings & having 12-hits. 



*Matt Adams 2nd HR*

30-seconds

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">�� Bright lights and the #BigCity �� pic.twitter.com/t5e9NIWIYY</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 4, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 
















More MLB history today with Miami Marlins Volquez's NO Hitter & Pujols Hits 600th Career HR! 



*ARI@MIA: Volquez completes no-hitter with strikeout* 

39-seconds 



> Published on June 3, 2017
> 
> Edinson Volquez strikes out Chris Owings to complete the no-hitter against the D-backs and toss the sixth no-hitter in Marlins' history



 


AND 


*Pujols launches his 600th career homer*

39-seconds 



> Published on June 3, 2017
> 
> Albert Pujols launches a grand slam to left for his 600th career home run, becoming the ninth player in MLB history to reach the milestone


----------



## westcobbdog

We stole Matt Adams...nice pick up.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves' offense was cranking & rocking Sunday. 











Ender Enciarte Highlights, 5 Hits, 5 RBI's, HR, 2 Runs 

15-seconds 
<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="und" dir="ltr">#SendEnder: https://t.co/DJ2oHFDLKg pic.twitter.com/lc8SBZjt6Q</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 4, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 




Danny Santana Highlights, 4 Hits, 3 RBI's, HR, 3 Runs 

15-seconds
<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Quite an afternoon for @DannySantana39! #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/zZWWyCyzR0</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 4, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## biggdogg

The lineup is a lot of fun to watch. Colon and Dickey... not so much. And apparently Julio just can't pitch in odd numbered years. He couldn't keep the ball in Yellowstone Park right now...


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> He couldn't keep the ball in Yellowstone Park right now...


Name one park in America that ball wouldn't have gone out of.  Classic.

They're going to have to do something with Bartolo sooner rather than later. They're middle of the pack (13th) in .OPS, which to me is the most indicative stat for total offensive output. The pitching though, near the bottom in ERA, Wins and Saves, which to me says, if the offense doesn't win it for them, the pitching isn't there to keep them in it. It's hard to put together anything consistent when you're pretty much punting on 40% of your starts with Bartolo and Dickey on the mound.


----------



## biggdogg

From what I'm reading, last night was most likely Colon's last start. Looks like long relief/mop up duty out of the pen for the foreseeable future.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad to hear in post-game interviews Coach Snitker finally admit he has a problem & tough decision with Colon.  



http://m.braves.mlb.com/news/article/234594684/braves-bartolo-colon-struggles-continue/

*Braves to reevaluate scuffling Colon's role*

Snitker doesn't commit to veteran making next scheduled start 

1:13 AM ET



> Braves manager Brian Snitker would not commit to Colon making his next scheduled turn during Saturday's doubleheader against the Mets. But for the first time, he did at least indicate that there's a distinct possibility the veteran pitcher's role could change.
> 
> "We're going to think about it going forward," Snitker said. "I haven't made a decision yet about the next one. We'll just see."


----------



## dixiecutter

biggdogg said:


> From what I'm reading, last night was most likely Colon's last start. Looks like long relief/mop up duty out of the pen for the foreseeable future.



One of my favorite players. seems like carreers are dying, failing to launch, or taking a pause in atl last few years. Not that this is the case w/ BC. Seems like a pattern though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great 14-1 win for the Braves. 












Dansby Swanson's 3-run HR

29-seconds 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="und" dir="ltr">?️#ChopOn pic.twitter.com/MWga0pVR9U</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 8, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 






> Tweet:
> 
> Atlanta Braves‏
> 
> Three doubles and five RBI on the night for Nick Markakis!


----------



## nickel back

they still suck....


----------



## ericflowers

Nother win, be there tomorrow for my first stadium viewing.  Looks like good timing, I believe we are in another couple game win streak before our next losing streak.


----------



## biggdogg

Maybe Dickey's problems so far was pitching to the wrong catcher...


----------



## Coenen

nickel back said:


> they still suck....


Who are you, the groundskeeper from Major League?


----------



## biggdogg

Maybe Julio has been pitching to the wrong catcher all season too... pitched a gem that Motte coughed up, but they still managed to walk off with the W. Dansby seems to be finding his groove too.


----------



## Dustin Pate

biggdogg said:


> Maybe Julio has been pitching to the wrong catcher all season too... pitched a gem that Motte coughed up, but they still managed to walk off with the W. Dansby seems to be finding his groove too.



Was at the game last night and Dansby's hustle on that double was incredible. He read that centerfielder from contact and never slowed down. Good stuff!


----------



## westcobbdog

Dustin Pate said:


> Was at the game last night and Dansby's hustle on that double was incredible. He read that centerfielder from contact and never slowed down. Good stuff!



agreed he made a Vet like Granderson look a little silly.


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> agreed he made a Vet like Granderson look a little silly.



Not the first time he's made a vet (or a Met) look silly this season. Caught Jose Reyes napping at second not too long ago.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice comeback win which includes 5 HR's, 2 by Matt Adams.  











Braves 5-HomeRuns

Time = 56-seconds 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Yicketty. #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/FXG4nt3lJz</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 13, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>




Also, nice 1st two draft picks for the Braves.


----------



## westcobbdog

Bravos had a great draft, hoping to see Waters, Wright and Co. soon.


----------



## Coenen

I didn't even know there was a Class 7-A! Nice to see a couple of local-ish kids. Hometown players are always fun to root for.

Saw that Dickey got bombed again last night. I wonder how much longer he's going to get before they make a move there. Newcomb is already slated to start again Friday. Something tell me Sims isn't going to be far behind. If he's not up at the Major League level by at least right after the All Star Break, I'm going to start wondering why.


----------



## biggdogg

I would imagine either Sims or Medlen will be in Atlanta in the next 3 weeks or so, once they trade Jaime Garcia to a contender.


----------



## Browning Slayer

nickel back said:


> they still suck....



Well, they are in 4th place in the East...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

After the 1st two Braves draft picks, I know nothing about the others that followed.  

It would be good to hear from anyone that may know something about any of the others. 

Here's a web link below for the 2017 Braves draft picks so far that I stumble across on their website titled . . . 



*"LIVE Draft Tracker: Follow every Braves pick"* 


https://www.mlb.com/draft/tracker/braves


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, they are in 4th place in the East...



Just before last weekend the Braves were in 2nd place. 

Only once in a while we have to wait for an exciting win or some interesting hitting by the offense, but last 2 games starting pitcher gave up runs in the 1st-inning. 

Last night having the Nats' Zimmerman come back from an injury really hurt the Braves.  



Time = 1:29 



> Published on June 13, 2017
> 
> Daily Recap: Ryan Zimmerman smashed two home runs and *tied the franchise's home run record with 234* in the Nationals' 10-5 victory


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good road win for the Braves today, winning series up there against the 1st place Nats on their home field which has not happened for Atlanta since April 2014. 











26-seconds



> This call to the bullpen is brought to you by @kurtsuzuki.



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">This call to the bullpen is brought to you by @kurtsuzuki.#ChopOn pic.twitter.com/omrt0XzNN8</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 14, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## KyDawg

Gonna be a year, where the young guys will shine one day and stink it up the next, we just have to hope they are headed in the direction that the team that Bobby Cox put together and eventually coached went. We will see, but I am bout out of patience.


----------



## Coenen

KyDawg said:


> Gonna be a year, where the young guys will shine one day and stink it up the next, we just have to hope they are headed in the direction that the team that Bobby Cox put together and eventually coached went. We will see, but I am bout out of patience.


Now? Just when it's getting interesting? Don't abandon ship just yet.


----------



## KyDawg

Coenen said:


> Now? Just when it's getting interesting? Don't abandon ship just yet.



Oh, I wont. I been complaining about them for 50 years.


----------



## nickel back

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, they are in 4th place in the East...



really, wow they do suck.....


----------



## Browning Slayer

nickel back said:


> really, wow they do suck.....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice comeback extra inning win for the Braves. 



29-seconds 



> Bottom of the 10th, tie ballgame...





> Brandon Phillips hit a walk-off single in the 10th inning, while Matt Adams drove in four in the Braves' 8-7 win over the Fish



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Bottom of the 10th, tie ballgame... <br><br>Take it away @DatDudeBP! #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/2JQhFVXDrV</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 18, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice walk off hit & win to take the series, 2nd game in a row for Phillips, keeping the Braves tied for 2nd place.  



39-seconds 



> Published on June 18, 2017
> 
> Brandon Phillips grounds a single up the middle, scoring Johan Camargo from third and giving the Braves a 5-4 win in the bottom of the 9th








29-seconds



> Two walk-offs in two days...



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Two walk-offs in two days...<br><br>Have a weekend, @DatDudeBP! #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/vbk1Xygeea</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 18, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 












10-seconds



> Braves have won 11 games in their last at-bat this season, most in the major leagues.



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">The #Braves have won 11 games in their last at-bat this season, most in the major leagues. #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/Clwdu2vnyP</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 18, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## KyDawg

Nice win. But they just keep losing ground. 12 games out and next to last.


----------



## westcobbdog

KyDawg said:


> Nice win. But they just keep losing ground. 12 games out and next to last.



2nd place is what I am watching, nobody is catching the Nats. We are in 2nd today. The noise I hear about Kemp, Philips, Adams, Garcia, ect. being on the trade block is sickening. 2 of the 4 can drive the ball. With better pitching we are close to the Nats right now, at least in the hunt for 1st place. 
Hear they are trotting out Bartolo again this week,too.


----------



## Coenen

westcobbdog said:


> The noise I hear about Kemp, Philips, Adams, Garcia, ect. being on the trade block is sickening.


Why? We're still building. If moving these guys, who are on short term deals, can help bring in young players that can be long term solutions then it's a net win. You don't like to lose them because they're playing well, but this team isn't really in position to try and "win now." The last time they tried to "win now" it was an unmitigated disaster.

Based on recent history, all we need to do is find an NL West trading partner and things will work out.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Need pitching.
Braves are scoring runs.


----------



## biggdogg

Kemp and Phillips I don't see getting moved as the Braves don't really have any ML ready replacements yet. I'm not sure of either one's contract status though. With Freddie not being ready until right at the trade deadline, I'm guessing Adams will finish the season as a Brave, but he will get moved in the off season for sure. They may take a chance and go ahead and trade him and let Jase Peterson play first though, so we'll see. Jaime Garcia makes 3-4 more starts in a Braves uni, tops.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good shutout win with an explosive 7-run 8th-inning to make a 3-game winning streak. 











29-seconds 



> Santana homered to right (417 feet), Swanson and Camargo scored.
> 
> "A burger and a blast to go, please."



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">"A burger and a blast to go, please." pic.twitter.com/iAz4DpoTQQ</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 20, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 











29-seconds 



> M. Adams homered to right (402 feet).
> 
> #BigCity pays another visit to the Chop House. #ChopOn
> 
> Catch a homer and a hug!



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">#BigCity pays another visit to the Chop House. #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/9ETe0WE7d6</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 20, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## HuntinJake_23

If I were a running the club(clearly I'm not) I'd say see ya bye to Garcia when Freddie Freeman comes back and stick Adams over at third. From what I've seen he's athletic enough to play the hot corner and having freeman, kemp, and Adams back to back to back in the order would be something else. Wishful thinking though Go Braves!!


----------



## antharper

IM liking the looks of this kid , Camargo , that just hit a triple !!!


----------



## westcobbdog

HuntinJake_23 said:


> If I were a running the club(clearly I'm not) I'd say see ya bye to Garcia when Freddie Freeman comes back and stick Adams over at third. From what I've seen he's athletic enough to play the hot corner and having freeman, kemp, and Adams back to back to back in the order would be something else. Wishful thinking though Go Braves!!



agree I think Adams would be a bit more nimble than Freddie at 3b. You could bat them back to back to back. Or play Adams in LF Kemp in RF and let Ender get anything not in their lap.
Top of lineup could be Ender, Brandon then murderers row.


----------



## biggdogg

I just read this morning that Freddie is open to moving to 3B to allow Adams to stay at 1B. 

And they wouldn't get a bucket of used BP balls for Adonis Garcia...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Gotta luv another walk off win for the Braves, especially an extra innings HR to go with 2 earlier HR's. 





> 4th - *M. Adams homered* to right center (406 feet), Markakis scored.
> 
> 7th - *Flowers homered* to left (342 feet).
> 
> 11th - *Kemp homered* to right (342 feet), Markakis scored.





> The game is underway after a 1 hour and 19 minute rain delay.





40-seconds 



> Published on June 21, 2017
> 
> Matt Kemp gives the Braves a 5-3 victory over the Giants with a walk-off two-run homer to right field in the 11th inning



 











29-seconds 



> #BigCity makes a call to the bullpen.
> 
> Another day, another #BigCity blast!
> 
> Matt Adams delivers his 12th homer of the season and puts the #Braves up 2-1.



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">#BigCity makes a call to the bullpen. #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/fht3NztbE9</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 22, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



















10-seconds 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Time for a nightcap. pic.twitter.com/qJTplnjRyp</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 22, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Dustin Pate

I am enjoying watching this team play right now. If they can iron out a few things I believe they could have some potential.


----------



## antharper

Dustin Pate said:


> I am enjoying watching this team play right now. If they can iron out a few things I believe they could have some potential.



I agree !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

If a I had access to it, I expect the Braves' offense would be entertaining to watch like their 8-run 5th-inning in their high scoring close win to take the 4-game series. Glad having the Atlanta offense cranking.  





> The game started after a 1 hour & 26 minute rain delay.






> Braves scored eight runs in the fifth inning tonight, their highest-scoring frame since April 19, 2011 vs. the Dodgers.
> 
> Braves also had nine hits in the fifth inning tonight, the most for an inning since April 7, 2004 vs. the Mets.






> N. Markakis ATL - RF, *4-5, HR, 3 RBI*





> 1st - *Markakis homered* to right center (401 feet), Inciarte scored.





> 4th - *M. Adams homered* to right (422 feet).





> 5th - *Phillips homered* to left (416 feet).





> 5th - *L. Adams homered* to left (408 feet), Suzuki and Swanson scored.





24-seconds 



> .@LA_Swiftness launches his first career homer and the #Braves are up 11-6!
> 
> .@LA_Swiftness became the first #Braves player to hit his first career home run as a pinch hitter since Joey ****oslavich on June 9, 2015.
> 
> .@LA_Swiftness' first homer in the bigs is currently on its way to the moon.



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">.@LA_Swiftness' first homer in the bigs is currently on its way to the moon.#ChopOn pic.twitter.com/kknbwNFlOF</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 23, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## westcobbdog

Big City also has 31 rbi's in 31 games. Nice win last night, we are rollin'.


----------



## Coenen

Bombs away! The new ball park is shaping up to be pretty friendly to the hitters, I like it!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

westcobbdog said:


> Big City also has 31 rbi's in 31 games. Nice win last night, we are rollin'.



Interesting fine stat.  Game radio announcers said the Braves have the most walk off wins in MLB this season. 





Coenen said:


> Bombs away! The new ball park is shaping up to be pretty friendly to the hitters, I like it!



Good stuff.  A few games back, a Braves player hit an HR 342-ft. to left field & another hit an HR 342-ft. to right field, shorter than I thought. 

June 21, 2017: 



> 7th - Flowers homered to left (342 feet).





> 11th	Kemp homered to right (342 feet), Markakis scored.






Good having Atlanta keep the winning streak alive at 3 while making progress toward an even 0.500 record trying to climb out of the hole, & beating the Central Division 1st place team in a close game.  


Braves Win - Loss Summary: 

Home = 19-19 

Road = 16-19 

Overall = 35-38 



Nice having Phillips staying steady at scoring production. 



> 1st - *Phillips homered* to left (394 feet).






40-seconds 



> "9th Inning Defensive Highlight Reel" starring @LieutenantDans7.



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">"9th Inning Defensive Highlight Reel" starring @LieutenantDans7. #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/NOkuzLcUID</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 24, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

No rain in the way for the Braves to collect their 4th win in a row. 

Nice having Phillips on a roll with a HR in each of the last 3-games. 



> 3rd - *Phillips homered* to left (390 feet), Inciarte scored.





29-seconds 



> Brandon Phillips hits a 2-run homer for the Braves



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">With today’s 3-1 victory, the #Braves have won four straight series, dating to their June 12-14 series at Washington. #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/qb3W8xLFnj</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) June 24, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 











http://scores.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=370624115 



> Phillips has homered in three straight games after delivering game-winning hits in back-to-back games against Miami on June 17-18, early in the 10-game homestand.





> Phillips, who attended Redan High School in Stone Mountain, Georgia





> Braves (36-38) have won four straight and nine of 12. Atlanta is only two games under .500 for the first time since having a 6-8 record on April 19


----------



## westcobbdog

Thanks Bornto, your pics and coverage are great.
Big Lefty Newcomb shut the Pods down and out yesterday, he is our future. Read where he is better than any Braves rookie lefty first 4 starts. 
Bartolo gets the start against the JV squad known as the Padres, perfect timing for his injury to heal.....he may get rocked anyway.


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> Thanks Bornto, your pics and coverage are great.
> Big Lefty Newcomb shut the Pods down and out yesterday, he is our future. Read where he is better than any Braves rookie lefty first 4 starts.
> Bartolo gets the start against the JV squad known as the Padres, perfect timing for his injury to heal.....he may get rocked anyway.



He got rocked...

Newcomb should easily be 4-0 if the Braves had any offense at all in his starts. I know they didn't score a single run in his first 2 starts and I don't think they put any runs on the board in his third start either. At least not while he was in the game.


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> He got rocked...


Bartolo = Donezolo


----------



## westcobbdog

Bartolo is laughing all the way to the bank with his fat guaranteed contract.


----------



## Throwback

foltenewicz almost pitched a no hitter. spoiled in the top of the 9th.


----------



## Coenen

"In case you haven't noticed... the [Bravos] have managed to win a few here and there, and are threatening to climb out of the cellar."


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> "In case you haven't noticed... the [Bravos] have managed to win a few here and there, and are threatening to climb out of the cellar."



One game under .500, 2nd in the division and 7-1/2 games behind the Nats. Oh. And some Freeman guy is back in the lineup tonight...


----------



## Throwback

Well that was a butt whipping


----------



## biggdogg

Throwback said:


> Well that was a butt whipping



The Astro's ain't no joke.


----------



## Dustin Pate

biggdogg said:


> The Astro's ain't no joke.



That's for sure. Their entire lineup is dangerous. I fully expect to see them in the big show in the fall.


----------



## Coenen

A quick search couldn't find embed-able video, but hey, they had a good win against the Natinals last night. Sounds like Folty has taken a step forward with his game, which is good to see.


----------



## westcobbdog

Johnson gets lit up for 3 and gives up the lead in the 9th. 
Did not realize he is tied for MLB lead in blown saves, ouch.


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> Johnson gets lit up for 3 and gives up the lead in the 9th.
> Did not realize he is tied for MLB lead in blown saves, ouch.



Yes, last night was one of the most disappointing losses of the year. Now these guys will need to decide if they are going to let that loss define them as a team, or if they use it to motivate them.

If nothing else, this year is clearly showing what holes need to be plugged in order to become relevant again in the NL. IMO they need, in order, a #1 and #2 starter, mostly an entire bullpen, and a couple of fielding upgrades. If we are to believe their "master plan" of stock piling pitchers, then the starting pitcher and bullpen issues should be resolved in another year or two. And with Albies continuing to grow and produce at age 20, and with a prudent trade or two, the fielding position upgrades could be resolved in the same time frame.

But waiting for 2019 - 2020 sure is tough, isn't it?


----------



## antharper

So far today it looks as if last night motivated them !


----------



## biggdogg

Maybe the rotation just needs to be set up to where Teheran doesn't pitch at SunTrust. He's been near abouts untouchable on the road this season.


----------



## Coenen

Following Friday night's 9th inning fiasco, I found this article about Jim Johnson. I'm not sure it sways my opinion of his performance, but it does make some interesting points.

Despite Blown Saves, Jim Johnson Doesn’t Blow


----------



## antharper

Braves looking good coming back after all star break !


----------



## DannyW

The Braves evened their record to 45-45 while in the middle of the toughest 19 game stretch imaginable. Of the 19 games, 16 are against the top 5 teams in all of MLB (and the other three are against a team with a winning record who happened to win the World Series just 8 months ago.)

So far the Braves are 5-4 against top 5 teams in this stretch. If they can win 9-10 games of the 19, then we can cautiously assume they have turned the corner. If they have another 5-6 game losing streak, maybe there is more work to be done.

After this murder’s row stretch of 19 games, the schedule turns much easier. Only 17 of their last 51 games are against teams which currently have a winning record.

So what does this mean for this season? Probably not much. Making the playoffs is still a long shot at best. And even if they somehow sneak into the playoffs they just don’t have the firepower to match up against teams like the Dodgers, the Astros, or even Washington in a 7 game playoff series. And if your team doesn’t have a chance to win it all, just making the playoffs is kind of pointless…maybe satisfying and fun on some level, but still pointless.

But next year might be intriguing. The Braves trajectory should have them contending for a wild card slot at worst, and a division championship if they plug a few holes, and upgrade a couple others. And the 2019 team could have a high ceiling.

However I know this for certain….you can take your hand away from covering your eyes. The Braves are finally becoming enjoyable to watch again.


----------



## Coenen

Let's just hope the front office stays course with the rebuild, and doesn't go into "Win Now" mode. The "Win Now" mentality is what got us where we were; it's not sustainable, and hasn't really worked for any of the teams that have tried it.


----------



## biggdogg

For one, the Dodgers and Astros are in a class all their own. The Braves have proven they can handle the Jekyll and Hyde Nats. Do I think they are a World Series contender? Not by any stretch of the imagination. But yes, a Wild Card berth is definitely in reach should they survive the next 3 weeks. Pointless? Hardly. More like proof that the rebuild is working as planned.

I know they have scouts looking at Verlander and Fulmer in Detroit (Kate Upton in Atlanta anyone?? ) and they have had their sights on Sonny Gray (this is the one I'm hoping to see in an Atl uni...) for a while now. So we'll have to wait and see what the deadline brings as well. I do believe Kemp, J. Garcia and Phillips will be moved though.


----------



## Duff

biggdogg said:


> . I do believe Kemp, J. Garcia and Phillips will be moved though.



As they should be


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

At least something good happened in the Braves latest 2-hour & 30-min.rain delay game besides Markakis's 387-ft. line drive HR to the Chop House in the 2nd-inning . . . 



*CHC@ATL: Cubs fan uses his glove to snag a hot-shot*

39-seconds



> Published on July 18, 2017
> 
> A young Cubs fan makes a nice catch with his glove on a hot-shot off the bat of Nick Markakis in the bottom of the 6th-inning


----------



## walukabuck

Time to start shopping a few veterans. See what you can get for Kemp, Markakis, etc. Forget this year with the rigth moves 2018 can be good.


----------



## biggdogg

walukabuck said:


> Time to start shopping a few veterans. See what you can get for Kemp, Markakis, etc. Forget this year with the rigth moves 2018 can be good.



They were never contenders to begin with. They still have a shot at a wild card with the way August and September play out with mostly sub .500 teams. But they were never going to hang with LA or Chicago. And they were never going to catch Washington.

Kemp or Markakis, one will get traded for sure. I doubt both do. Phillips and J. Garcia are as good as gone. It's just a matter of time. If they find a willing partner, and there are a few asking, Teheran will most likely be moved too. Adams won't get traded until December when Coppy can get pretenders to get in a bidding war with actual contenders. I just hope that a Sonny Gray deal happens...or maybe Fulmer from the Tigers..


----------



## nickel back

walukabuck said:


> Time to start shopping a few veterans. See what you can get for Kemp, Markakis, etc. Forget this year with the rigth moves 2018 can be good.





that was a good one tell another one


----------



## Throwback

yeah lets trade off our best players again for a bunch of no names or old worn  out pitchers at 13 million a year thats the ticket. 

maybe add freddy freeman to the mix. maybe for him we can get 5 SIngle A players straight out of high school, a 45 year old pinch hitter out of retirement and a new tarp for the infield when it rains.


----------



## biggdogg

Throwback said:


> yeah lets trade off our best players again for a bunch of no names or old worn  out pitchers at 13 million a year thats the ticket.
> 
> maybe add freddy freeman to the mix. maybe for him we can get 5 SIngle A players straight out of high school, a 45 year old pinch hitter out of retirement and a new tarp for the infield when it rains.



Ummm, so is Dickey (the aforementioned 40+ yo pitcher) and Garcia your long term answer? And Kemp and Phillips are both long in the tooth and having renaissance seasons. Hardly a duo to bet the future on. Besides, they are both in the way of a couple studs (Acuna and Albies...). Teheran has been Jekyl and Hyde his whole career. Not to mention the fact that he has an ERA pushing 8 in the stadium he is expected to pitch half of his starts in. So yeah, move all of them, get the front line starter you are looking for (Gray or Fulmer... or both) and get what you can for the aging veterans and the inconsistent "ace". And fwiw, Adams likely brings a top of the rotation starter in an offseason trade... Because like it or not, Freddie is most definitely NOT the long term answer at 3B and the only other position Adams can play is DH (last I checked, that wasn't an option for the Braves...). Let Camargo man the hot corner next season.


----------



## biggdogg

nickel back said:


> that was a good one tell another one



2018 is the Dawgs year... (or any one of the last 36 years...)


----------



## Throwback

biggdogg said:


> Ummm, so is Dickey (the aforementioned 40+ yo pitcher) and Garcia your long term answer? And Kemp and Phillips are both long in the tooth and having renaissance seasons. Hardly a duo to bet the future on. Besides, they are both in the way of a couple studs (Acuna and Albies...). Teheran has been Jekyl and Hyde his whole career. Not to mention the fact that he has an ERA pushing 8 in the stadium he is expected to pitch half of his starts in. So yeah, move all of them, get the front line starter you are looking for (Gray or Fulmer... or both) and get what you can for the aging veterans and the inconsistent "ace". And fwiw, Adams likely brings a top of the rotation starter in an offseason trade... Because like it or not, Freddie is most definitely NOT the long term answer at 3B and the only other position Adams can play is DH (last I checked, that wasn't an option for the Braves...). Let Camargo man the hot corner next season.




I was specifically referring to trading markakis 
The pitcher I was referring to was the great deal they got with bartolo colon that was a great decision

I call on Teheran to be fired every time he pitches.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Lots more fun when the Braves get a road win on a good 1st place Dodgers team to break their 11-game winning streak. 



41-seconds 



> Published on July 20, 2017
> 
> Johan Camargo ranges into shallow center and makes a great over-the-shoulder grab to end the game, snapping the Dodgers' 11-game win streak























> Tweet:
> 
> 21 July 2017
> 
> Atlanta Bravesâ€�
> 
> The #Braves improved to *25-0 this season when scoring at least six runs* after last night’s 6-3 victory:


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good, fun, winning road trip for the Braves so far finally delivering a winning  24-23 road record, while also giving ex-Braves pitcher Alex Wood his 1st loss of the season ending streak of 11 wins. 





> 4th - J. García safe at second on error by pitcher Wood, Markakis and Rodríguez scored.
> 
> FIELDING
> E: Wood (2, pop up)





> 5th inning - *F. Freeman homered* to left center (390 feet).





> 5th inning - *J. García homered* to right center (399 feet), Kemp, Flowers and Rodríguez scored.





> 6th inning - *Flowers homered* to center (447 feet), Camargo and Kemp scored.








> Tweet:
> 
> Atlanta Bravesâ€�
> 
> Jaime García helps himself with a laser shot to score Markakis and @SeanJRodriguez1!
> 
> #Braves up 4-0.
> 
> #ChopOn





> Tweet:
> 
> Jaime García clears the bases with a *GRAND SLAM!* #Braves up 9-0!
> 
> #PitchersWhoRake





> Tweet:
> 
> Jaime García became the second Atlanta pitcher to hit a grand slam in franchise history. Tony Cloninger hit two on 7/3/66 at San Francisco.





> Tweet:
> 
> The 12 runs the #Braves scored tonight are the most the club has ever scored at Dodger Stadium since the park opened in 1962.






28-seconds 



> Jaime García Grand Slam HR



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="hi" dir="ltr">Gar-seeya. #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/d3t3ZeFwEO</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) July 22, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>




28-seconds 



> Jaime García Moon shot! And Alex Wood pop-up error lets 2 Braves score.



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Moon shot!<br><br>(kinda) pic.twitter.com/drTggxcrD1</p>â€” Atlanta Braves (@Braves) July 22, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



















> Tweet:
> 
> Atlanta Bravesâ€�
> 
> Note: We were unable to fit "ALSO HIT A *GRAND SLAM*" on this graphic. (below)


----------



## Throwback

Braves are doing ok. Time to trade every good player we have


----------



## mguthrie

There hanging around that .500 mark. If they could string a few wins together they might could make a run for a wild card spot in the playoffs


----------



## Patriot44

Just went back and read the first page. The Braves seem to be on track.


----------



## westcobbdog

Kershaw has around 2 losses all year and has won 8 starts in a row with a ton of K's. Gonna take a big game today to beat the Dodgers.


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> Kershaw has around 2 losses all year and has won 8 starts in a row with a ton of K's. Gonna take a big game today to beat the Dodgers.



Or have him exit before the 2nd inning...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Recap 7/25/17: Braves vs. Diamondbacks*

Glad to have the Braves get another rocking win every now & then, especially after getting swept by the Cubs on our home turf last week & after losing or trading their grand slam pitcher to the Twins.  

Wonder who else will be lost & traded before the soon coming deadline.





> 6th-inning *Kemp homered* to right (380 feet).





> 7th-inning *Suzuki homered* to left center (411 feet), Adams scored.





> 8th-inning *Suzuki homered* to left (401 feet).





> 8th-inning *Camargo homered* to center (437 feet).



Game Leaders: 



> K. Suzuki ATL - C
> 2-4, 2 HR, 3 RBI


 


> M. Kemp ATL - LF
> 2-4, HR, 3B














Kurt Suzuki HR

Time = 30-seconds 



> Atlanta Braves‏  Tweet:
> 
> 25 July 2017
> 
> We began the 7th inning tied up at 2.
> 
> @kurtsuzuki quickly took care of that:



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">We began the 7th inning tied up at 2.@kurtsuzuki quickly took care of that: pic.twitter.com/2YK91eKRJ0</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) July 26, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>




Time = 2:10 



> Post-game interview with Kurt Suzuki who homers twice in 1st game back after Grandma's funeral



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">"I was ready to come back and be w/ the guys again & play some baseball"<br><br>Kurt Suzuki homers twice in 1st game back after Grandma's funeral pic.twitter.com/218JzAnR4U</p>— FOX Sports: Braves (@FOXSportsBraves) July 26, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Throwback

Fire Julio Teheran


----------



## Coenen

Sims and Albies are making their debuts tonight, I believe.


----------



## westcobbdog

Both looked good, too, but we still lost.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Now that the distracting MLB trade deadline has passed, it may take the 4th place Braves a week or two to get back to some winning momentum that we've seen from their offense at times this season. 

Hope they end this 6-game losing streak soon, but they may get swept at home by the tough hot Dodgers who have 9-game winning streak & have a better chance at a win in the next series against the 2nd place Marlins.


----------



## Coenen

westcobbdog said:


> Both looked good, too, but we still lost.


It's a marathon, not a sprint?


----------



## biggdogg

Sims did look good, though his tendency to give up the long ball still concerns me. He had given up 19 this season in Gwinnett... plus the one last night...

SunTrust could be a nightmare for the kid if he doesn't learn to keep his fastball out of the middle of the zone and keep the ball down in general. Dodgers had 6 hits with 2 strikes against him. He will need to figure out how to put batters away, and soon.


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> Sims did look good, though his tendency to give up the long ball still concerns me. He had given up 19 this season in Gwinnett... plus the one last night...
> 
> SunTrust could be a nightmare for the kid if he doesn't learn to keep his fastball out of the middle of the zone and keep the ball down in general.


Maybe it's time to call Tim Hudson and teach all of these kids the sinker.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Anyone else notice Braves player changes in recent activities? 

- ex-Braves grand slam HR hitter & pitcher J. Garcia traded from Twins to Yankees. 

- Pitchers Jim Johnson & R.A. Dickey being potentially placed on waivers. 

- Brandon Philips being considered for 1st time move to 3rd base or being potentially moved elsewhere, after bringing up Ozzie Albies from triple-A. 



https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...er-jaime-garcia-from-twins-for-two-prospects/

*MLB trades: Yankees get lefty starter Jaime Garcia from Twins for two prospects* 



> Yankees kept the momentum rolling in a different way acquiring left-handed pitcher Jaime Garcia from the Minnesota Twins for pitching prospects Zack Littell and Dietrich Enns






http://scores.espn.com/blog/mlb/rum...raves-place-jim-johnson-r-a-dickey-on-waivers

*Rumor Central: Braves place Jim Johnson, R.A. Dickey on waivers?*



> Braves have already placed right-handers Jim Johnson and R.A. Dickey on revocable waivers





> When a player is on waivers, all other teams have 48 hours to submit a claim. Claims are awarded based on which team has the worst record and what league they are in. The team that placed the player on waivers can choose to negotiate a trade with the claim-winning team, pull the player back and keep him or let the player go (in which case, the claiming team takes on his salary). If a player goes unclaimed during that two-day period, he can be traded to any team for the remainder of the season.






http://scores.espn.com/blog/mlb/rum...ral-what-will-braves-do-with-brandon-phillips

*Rumor Central: What will Braves do with Brandon Phillips?*



> manager Brian Snitker has asked Phillips if he'd be willing to play third base





> Other options for the Braves include releasing Phillips or finding an August waiver trade partner to take him. Upon Albies' call-up, . . . saw the decision as further indication that the team is ready to move Phillips "as soon as possible."


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having the Bravos end their losing streak while also ending Dodgers 9-game winning streak & their MLB record 53-game winning streak after leading at any time in the game.  Hope Atlanta can get another win against hot ex-Braves pitcher Alex Wood (12-1) who gave him his 1st loss out on LA turf. 



27-seconds 



> Published on Aug 2, 2017
> 
> Pinch-hitter Tyler Flowers drives a two-run home run over the right-field wall, giving the Braves a 5-3 lead in the 8th inning








http://scores.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=370802115 

*Dodgers fall to Braves, had won 53 straight when leading at any point of game* 



> The last time the Dodgers lost after leading in a game was May 15, when they led 1-0 before losing 8-4 at San Francisco. The Cubs held the previous record, with *44 such games in a row in 1906*.













11-seconds


----------



## biggdogg

The waivers part is nothing new. Mainly to gauge interest. Andruw Jones was placed on waivers several times. Doesn't guarantee they'll be traded, although they have been trying to move Johnson for a month... 

Phillips, Markakis and Adams will likely hit the waiver wire soon as well.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice 2 back to back wins for the Braves to clinch the series with the Marlins as they go for the sweep Sunday. 





> M. Foltynewicz ATL - SP
> 6.1 IP, ER, 4 H, 11 SO
> 
> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 2-4, HR, 4 RBI







> Published on Aug 5, 2017
> 
> Backed by another solid pitching performance by Mike Foltynewicz, the Braves​ beat the Marlins​ 7-2 in front of a packed SunTrust Park​.



 




August 5, 2017










> No walks and a career-high *11 strikeouts for @Folty25!* #ChopOn











29-seconds 



> 7th-inning *F. Freeman homered* to left center (381 feet), Inciarte and Phillips scored.



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">.@FreddieFreeman5 doing @FreddieFreeman5 things. #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/jJ0BJah0oz</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) August 6, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


AND


Friday, August 4, 2017


----------



## biggdogg

Also traded Sean Rodriguez yesterday and called up Max Fried as well.


----------



## westcobbdog

Sweet game to attend last last. Pretty cool when 40k people started chanting Freddie Freddie and he took the cue and went yard for a 3 run homer. Also, the flashlights on the cell phones doing the chop was pretty cool.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice for the Braves to end their long losing streak on Rockies turf, even if the other team helped win with their error. 

Ever seen an MLB 3-hour game in 14-minutes?  
If not, see below . . . 



http://m.braves.mlb.com/news/article/248575698/braves-top-rockies-on-costly-arenado-error/ 

*Markakis homers, Braves top Rox on error* 



> Arenado, who won a Gold Glove in each of his first four seasons, fielded a routine grounder at third base with two outs in the top of the eighth, but first baseman Mark Reynolds *couldn't pick the ball out of the dirt on the throw. The ball caromed away* from Reynolds, as *Brandon Phillips scored the winning run* from second to *lift the Braves to a 4-3 win* over the Rockies.





> *Braves snapped an 11-game losing streak at Coors Field* that dated back to June 11, 2014. Freddie Freeman is the only player who was in the lineup for both of Atlanta's two most recent wins in Denver.






http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=370815127 

August 15, 2017 

Box Score 



> Scoring Summary
> 
> 1st - Rockies Arenado *homered* to center (410 feet).
> 
> 2nd - *Braves Swanson doubled to left, Flowers and L. Adams scored.*
> 
> 4th - Rockies Reynolds *homered* to left (408 feet).
> 
> 5th - Rockies Story *homered* to center (387 feet).
> 
> 6th - *Braves Markakis homered to center (429 feet).*
> 
> 8th - *Braves Flowers safe at first on throwing error by third baseman Arenado, Phillips scored*





> Game Information
> 
> Stadium - Coors Field, Denver, CO
> 
> Attendance - 28,655 (56.9% full) - % is based on regular season capacity
> 
> *Game Time - 2:53*






53-seconds 



> Published on Aug 16, 2017
> 
> Brian Snitker discusses Sean Newcomb's outing and Dansby Swanson's improvement in his approach at the plate



 




*8/15/17 Condensed Game: ATL@COL*

Time = 13:53 



> Published on Aug 15, 2017
> 
> 8/15/17 Condensed Game: ATL@COL


----------



## westcobbdog

Got blasted last night, we sure need Kemp's bat in the order. 
The Rockies pitchers all have easy 95-98 mph gas.


----------



## Coenen

That stat about not having won at Coors since 2014 melted my brain a little.


----------



## biggdogg

Folty's breaking stuff had no movement whatsoever. Left the kid open to the Rox teeing off on his fastball. That was a woodshed moment last night...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good having the Braves offense cranking after the previous day worse loss blowout but still split the series. 



http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=370817127



> Scoring Summary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E. Inciarte ATL - CF
> 2-3, 2 HR, 2 RBI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd - Flowers *homered* to right center (*410 feet*).
> 
> 3rd - Inciarte *homered* to right (*434 feet*).
> 
> 5th - Inciarte *homered* to center (*429 feet*).
> 
> 5th - F. Freeman *homered* to center (*439 feet*).
> 
> 7th - Phillips singled to deep right, Inciarte scored.
> 
> 7th - M. Adams *doubled* to deep center, Phillips and Markakis scored.
> 
> 7th - Swanson *tripled* to deep center, M. Adams and Albies scored.
> 
> 7th - L. Adams reached on infield single to third, Swanson scored.
Click to expand...




> Game Information
> 
> Attendance - 30,020 (59.6% full) - % is based on regular season capacity
> 
> Game Time - 3:27
> 
> Weather - 81 degrees, partly cloudy
> 
> Wind - 5 mph






28-seconds 



> enderinciartem got all of this one!



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">.@enderinciartem got all of this one! #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/abQdzxAMW4</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) August 17, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 




Time = 2:20



> Published on Aug 17, 2017
> 
> Braves manager Brian Snitker on Lucas Sims' performance and the team's promising offensive growth after a 10-4 win against the Rockies








Time = 17:06 



> Published on Aug 17, 2017
> 
> 8/17/17 Condensed Game: ATL@COL


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad the Braves avoided being swept at home while getting a fine win. 



http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=370820115 



> Scoring Summary
> 
> 3rd - Markakis doubled to deep right center, Phillips and F. Freeman scored.
> 
> 5th - Flowers *homered* to left (402 feet), Phillips, F. Freeman and Markakis scored.
> 
> 5th - Swanson singled to left, Albies scored.
> 
> 5th - Phillips singled to right, Swanson scored, L. Adams to third.





> T. Flowers ATL - C
> 1-4, HR, 4 RBI
> 
> N. Markakis - RF
> 1-3, 2B, 2 RBI
> 
> B. Phillips - 3B
> 3-5, 2 R, 1 RBI
> 
> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-5, 2B, 2 R





> Game Information
> 
> Stadium	SunTrust Park, Cumberland, GA
> 
> Attendance - 25,758 (62.6% full) - % is based on regular season capacity
> 
> Game Time - 3:11
> 
> Weather - 88 degrees, sunny
> 
> Wind - 2 mph





29-seconds 



> "Hey Tyler, they intentionally walked the guy in front of you to load the bases."



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">"Hey Tyler, they intentionally walked the guy in front of you to load the bases."<br><br>Tyler: pic.twitter.com/yC72GjqWlJ</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) August 20, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 




Time = 16:48 



> Published on Aug 20, 2017
> 
> 8/20/17 *Condensed* Game: CIN@ATL


----------



## westcobbdog

Newcomb looked good. We may be looking at a future star in the making.


----------



## Coenen

westcobbdog said:


> Newcomb looked good. We may be looking at a future star in the making.


Still 5 bases on balls, plus a hit batsman. He's gonna have to clean that up, but there's no reason he shouldn't be able to. 75% first pitch strikes, he knows where the zone is, he just needs to figure out what to do after strike 1! The 9/3 ground ball to fly ball ratio is encouraging for sure.

I know the game was pretty much decided, but the box score makes it look like Wisler had a decent outing as well. 3 innings of one-hit ball, and 9 of 11 first pitch strikes. They guy can pitch well if he can get out of his own head.


----------



## biggdogg

Wisler should make a good reliever. I like Newcombs potential much more than Sims. Once Newcomb figures out what his "out" pitch is and how to finish off big league hitters, he will be a good 2-3 starter. Sims just needs a bigger ball park to pitch in... Although ironically, neither him nor Teheran gave up a home run in Colorado. Go figure...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way to go Braves delivering a shutout. 



http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=370822115 



> Scoring Summary
> 
> 4th - Markakis homered to right (372 feet).
> 
> 5th - Markakis singled to center, F. Freeman scored, Kemp thrown out at third.
> 
> 6th - Inciarte reached on infield single to shortstop, Albies scored. L. Adams to second on error by third baseman Seager. L. Adams out at third in rundown.
> 
> 7th - F. Freeman singled to center, Phillips scored.





> N. Markakis ATL - RF
> 2-4, HR, 2 RBI
> 
> L. Sims ATL - SP
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 H





> Game Information
> 
> Stadium	SunTrust Park, Cumberland, GA
> 
> Attendance - 22,947 (55.8% full) - % is based on regular season capacity
> 
> Game Time - 3:01
> 
> Weather - 87 degrees, partly cloudy
> 
> Wind - 8 mph





Time = 17-seconds 



> Play in which @albiesozzie97 scored



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Play in which @albiesozzie97 scored and then nothing else happened ? pic.twitter.com/Fbny7B19ZI</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) August 23, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 




Time = 12:30 



> Published on Aug 22, 2017
> 
> 8/22/17 Condensed Game: SEA@ATL


----------



## Coenen

Sims kept the BB's at bay, and finally made it through the sixth. Hopefully that becomes a trend.

Flowers mentioned in the post game that he was having issues with his fastball command. Maybe he should rely on his secondary pitches more often!


----------



## DannyW

You have to wonder what the Brave's season might have looked like, if not for Bartolo Colon and Jim Johnson. Between the two of them, they account for 11 of the Braves losses, and it seemed every time they took the mound this year they have put their team in a hole.

In case you missed it tonight, Johnson started the 8th inning with a one run Braves lead, and then gave up 4 earned runs on 3 hits, a walk, and a wild pitch. He did not retire any hitters...zero. 

On the plus side, AJ Minter made his MLB debut tonight and retired the side in order with about 10 pitches...two strikeouts and a fly ball. He looks a little bit like a left-handed Craig Kimbrel in his setup and delivery.


----------



## walukabuck

How can you even bring him in for the eighth inning of a one run game?


----------



## Coenen

walukabuck said:


> How can you even bring him in a game?


Fixed that for you.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine Braves win over the Rockies.  Nice having Teheran getting his 2nd home win since his last home win way back in April, losing 9 straight at home between the 2 wins.  



http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=370825115 



> Scoring Summary
> 
> 1st - Kemp *homered* to center (412 feet), F. Freeman scored.
> 
> 2nd - Suzuki *homered* to left center (406 feet).
> 
> 2nd - Inciarte grounded out to first, Albies scored, Swanson to third.
> 
> 2nd - Phillips singled to left, Swanson scored.





> Game Information
> 
> Stadium	SunTrust Park, Cumberland, GA
> 
> Attendance - 33,577 (81.6% full) - % is based on regular season capacity
> 
> Game Time - 2:32






http://m.braves.mlb.com/news/article/250526700/matt-kemp-drills-home-run-in-victory/?game_pk=492010 



> Teheran threw 69 of his 88 pitches for strikes and exited partly because his legs began to cramp in the eighth. He earned his first home win since April 14, in the first game ever played at the Braves' new park.






http://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=370825115 



> Teheran (8-11) *snapped his streak of nine straight home losses*, the longest in Atlanta history, as he limited Colorado to two runs and five hits with no walks in 7 1/3 innings.





> Teheran improved to *5-1 in eight career starts against the Rockies* and has sometimes been dominant even when he hasn't won. He threw seven scoreless innings while receiving a no decision in the Braves' 3-0 loss at Colorado on Aug. 14.






Time = 27-seconds 



> Friday Night Fireworks started early this evening courtesy of @TheRealMattKemp.



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Friday Night Fireworks started early this evening courtesy of @TheRealMattKemp. #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/JCqlCmpGRF</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) August 26, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 




Time = 15:12 



> Published on Aug 25, 2017
> 
> 8/25/17 Condensed Game: COL@ATL


----------



## Patriot44

They are middle of the standings during the middle of a rebuild. I predict that they will end up 2nd in the division and that is pert good for what they have done in the past two years. 

They are getting real close.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Maybe the Braves found a future MLB recruit in this Peachtree City 13-year-old Little Leaguer. 



Time = 25-seconds 



> Atlanta Braves
> 
> Published on Aug 22, 2017
> 
> *13-year-old* Jayce Blalock from Peachtree City Little League hits a home run at SunTrust Park



 


or


http://ftw.usatoday.com/2017/08/13-...ock-braves-stadium-home-run-suntrust-park-mlb 

August 22, 2017



> During the *Little League* Southeast Regionals, Blalock wowed the sports world when he unleashed an *estimated 375-foot home run* into the trees





> wall at SunTrust Park to that part of left field measures at 375 feet









AND 



Time = 44-seconds 



> 6 Aug 2017
> 
> "They said he could hit it into the trees ..."



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">"They said he could hit it into the trees ..." <br><br>You were saying? #LLWS pic.twitter.com/QcWJnimLnV</p>— Little League (@LittleLeague) August 6, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 


or



http://ftw.usatoday.com/2017/08/geo...rand-slam-video-south-carolina-southeast-llws 

August 6, 2017



> Jayce Blalock is a 13-year-old Little Leaguer from Peachtree City, Ga. He can also hit a baseball an absurdly long way.
> 
> Though *Little League dimensions call for walls in the 200-foot range* from home plate, Blalock *may have doubled that with his moonshot grand slam* in the first inning on Sunday.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good start for the Braves in the 1st game of a doubleheader getting 8-runs in the first 3-innings. 

Inciarte having a great game at the plate going 5 for 5 in the 7th-inning with a triple. 

R.A. Dickey having a fine pitching day with 8-strikeouts in 6-innings while allowing only 2-hits so far. 





> Braves Tweet:
> 
> *Make it FIVE hits today for @enderinciartem!*







> Braves Tweet:
> 
> 30 Aug 2017
> 
> .@*enderinciartem's fourth hit of the day* scores another run!
> 
> #*Braves up 9-0!*
> 
> #ChopOn





http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=370830222 



> Scoring Summary
> 
> 1st - Phillips singled to right center, Inciarte scored.
> 
> 1st - F. Freeman *homered* to right, Phillips scored.
> 
> 2nd - Inciarte singled to center, Swanson scored.
> 
> 3rd - Markakis doubled to deep left center, F. Freeman scored.
> 
> 3rd - Albies singled to center, Markakis scored, M. Adams to second.
> 
> 3rd - Inciarte singled to center, M. Adams and Albies scored, Swanson to second.
> 
> 5th - Inciarte singled to center, Albies scored, Swanson to third, Dickey to second.







> Braves Tweet about Brandon Philips:
> 
> .@DatDudeBP becomes just the fifth @MLB player whose primary position was second base to reach *2,000 hits, 200 homers and 200 stolen bases*:


----------



## biggdogg

Considering the options available, I wouldn't mind seeing Phillips back at 3B next season. I like Camargo a lot, but I really see him as more of a super utility type player. And Riley and Maitan probably are September '18 call ups right now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice 1st game win for the Bravos.  Good having the offense cranking out the hits & runs.  
















Time = 12:13



> Published on Aug 30, 2017
> 
> Condensed Game: ATL@PHI 8/30/17


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good 2nd game win to take the series for Atlanta.  

















Time = 50-seconds 



> Have yourself a day, @*enderinciartem*!



<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Have yourself a day, @enderinciartem! #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/grArQgLr8x</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) August 31, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>











> .@enderinciartem leads all of baseball with 3 games of 5+ hits.











Time = 17:25 



> Published on Aug 30, 2017
> 
> Condensed Game: ATL@PHI 8/30/17


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having the Braves end the 1st place Cubs 6-game winning streak on Sunday. 





> Fried wins his first MLB career start: Sunday 9/3/17
> 
> Daily Recap: Rio Ruiz clubbed three RBIs to help Max Fried win his first career MLB start as the Braves beat the Cubs 5-1












Time = 14:57 



> Published on Sept 3, 2017
> 
> 9/3/17 Condensed Game: ATL@CHC







AND 



Atlanta game Saturday 9/2/2017 showed an impressive, strong offensive demonstration making it a close competitive battle at the end. 





> Cubs hold off Braves' comeback effort in win: Saturday 9/2/17
> 
> Daily Recap: The Cubs' offense notched 12 hits & 3 home runs in the team's 14-12 win over the Braves offense with 17 hits & 3 home runs













Time = 21:20 



> Published on Sept 2, 2017
> 
> Condensed Game: ATL@CHC 9/2/17


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves have some fine winning momentum lately, *taking 5 of their last 6 games* going back to the 2nd game of their doubleheader on 9-6-2017, scoring 5 runs in the 2nd inning for their last game against the Rangers:  



> 6 Sept 2017
> 
> RECAP: #Braves hang on to beat Rangers, split twinbill.










Next day on 9-7-2017 Braves get a 2nd straight win in the 1st game of the Marlin Series: 



> 7 Sept 2017
> 
> RECAP: Suzuki's walk-off single lifts #Braves over Marlins.









29-seconds



> Bottom of the 9th, tie ballgame...
> 
> Take it away, Zuk!


<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Bottom of the 9th, tie ballgame...<br><br>Take it away, Zuk! pic.twitter.com/1mPeBKhpnf</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) September 8, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Time = 14:45



> Published on Sept 7, 2017
> 
> Condensed Game: MIA@ATL 9/7/17


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Skip a losing game day for the Braves to restart their winning momentum with 3 straight wins.  

Braves last 2 games go well of the Marlins 4-game series, beginning with their 9-9-2017 "walk" walk-off win. 



> 9 Sept 2017
> 
> RECAP: #Braves rally, beat Marlins on walk-off walk.









29-seconds 


> Last time the @Braves had a walk-off walk? Andruw Jones did it July 26, 2005.
> 
> Welcome to the club, Ender Inciarte!
> 
> Good eye, @enderinciartem! #ChopOn


<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Good eye, @enderinciartem! #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/ZOXI0zzSH5</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) September 10, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 


Time = 16:07 


> Published on Sept 9, 2017
> 
> Condensed Game: MIA@ATL 9/9/17


 



Then, Braves win the next day in last game of the Marlin series on 9-10-2017 in 11-innings in another walk off win, a HR by Lane Adams. 



> 11th-inning - L. Adams *homered* to left (419 feet), M. Johnson scored.





> 10 Sept 2017
> 
> RECAP: Another day, another walk-off for the #Braves.
> 
> Today marked the #Braves' third walk-off win this series, their most such victories in a series since at least 1930. #ChopOn









27-seconds 



> Ballgame, courtesy of @LA_Swiftness! #ChopOn
> 
> "We expect to win. We feel like we're always in a ballgame."
> 
> *@Braves tally 3 walkoffs in 1 series for the first time in franchise history.*


<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Ballgame, courtesy of @LA_Swiftness! #ChopOn pic.twitter.com/SRgFiBFJpU</p>— Atlanta Braves (@Braves) September 10, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 


Time = 18:58 



> Published on Sept 10, 2017
> 
> Condensed Game: MIA@ATL 9/10/17


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good way for the Braves to start their road series in getting a shutout win over the 1st place Nationals, now winning 5 of their last 6 games. 





> 12 Sept 2017
> 
> RECAP: #Braves open up road trip with a win in Washington.











http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=370912120 



> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-5, HR, 2B, 3 RBI's
> 
> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 3-5, HR, RBI





> Scoring Summary
> 
> 
> 1st - Kemp singled to shallow left, Albies scored.
> 
> 3rd - F. Freeman *homered* to center (443 feet), Inciarte and Albies scored.
> 
> 4th - Inciarte doubled to deep left, Camargo scored.
> 
> 6th - Teherán singled to right, Swanson scored.
> 
> 7th - Albies *homered* to right (397 feet).
> 
> 7th - Suzuki hit a ground rule double to deep center, F. Freeman scored.





29-seconds 



> .@FreddieFreeman5 knows the best birthday presents are the ones you get for yourself.
> 
> Birthday boy @FreddieFreeman5 launches a 3-run blast!
> 
> #Braves up 4-0!


<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">.@FreddieFreeman5 knows the best birthday presents are the ones you get for yourself. pic.twitter.com/pZtag44caV</p>â€” MLB (@MLB) September 13, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 



39-seconds 



> Ozzie extends hitting streak âž• Ozzie steals 2nd âž• Kemp slices a single to left = @Braves 1-0 lead
> 
> .@albiesozzie97 extends his *hitting streak to 10 games* & scores on a base hit from @TheRealMattKemp!
> 
> #Braves up 1-0 in the 1st.


<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Ozzie extends hitting streak âž• Ozzie steals 2nd âž• Kemp slices a single to left = @Braves 1-0 lead pic.twitter.com/ltV2768x2V</p>â€” FOX Sports: Braves (@FOXSportsBraves) September 12, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 





> Happy Birthday @wisler233!





Time = 14:43 



> Published on Sept 12, 2017
> 
> Condensed Game: ATL@WSH 9/12/17



 




38-seconds 



> Ryan Seacrestâ€�
> 
> Shout out to the Atlanta @Braves for giving free tix to Florida residents evacuated by #HurricaneIrma. Southern hospitality at its finest


<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Shout out to the Atlanta @Braves for giving free tix to Florida residents evacuated by #HurricaneIrma. Southern hospitality at its finest pic.twitter.com/iU6s6TYgbt</p>â€” Ryan Seacrest (@RyanSeacrest) September 11, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good momentum for the Braves continues with now 4 straight wins (includes 6-runs in 7th-inning with Kemp's Grand Slam HR) & winning 6 out of the last 7 games, hoping to sweep the Nats with a win in the last game of the series. 





> RECAP: Kemp, Gohara lead #Braves to win in Washington.
> 
> The #Braves have scored 72 runs at Washington this season, the *most a visiting team has ever scored in a season at Nationals Park*.











http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=370913120 



> M. Kemp ATL - LF
> 1-4, HR, 4 RBI
> 
> L. Adams ATL - LF
> 3-4, 3B, 2 R



Scoring Summary 

5th - Albies singled to right center, L. Adams scored. 

6th - Flowers doubled to deep right, Kemp scored. 

7th - Swanson singled to left, L. Adams and Peterson scored, Albies to second, Swanson to second, Albies to third advancing on throw. 

7th - Kemp *homered* to left (395 feet), Albies, Swanson and F. Freeman scored. 




29-seconds 



> .@TheRealMattKemp launches a *GRAND SLAM!*
> 
> #Braves up 8-2!


<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">One big swing, four big runs: https://t.co/S4GLQ1Nndm #PapaSlam pic.twitter.com/DkzFgPdfT4</p>— MLB (@MLB) September 14, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 





> Luiz Gohara's second start in the bigs was a good one











Time = 15:29 



> Published on Sept 13, 2017
> 
> Condensed Game: ATL@WSH 9/13/17


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good day for the Braves Friday passing last year's 68-win season, now with 69-wins this season, as Suzuki had another great game with 2 HR's & 3-RBI's. 



http://m.braves.mlb.com/news/article/255585878/kurt-suzuki-homers-twice-braves-beat-phillies/ 



> Braves *opened a game with six consecutive hits* for the *first time in 22 years*





> Suzuki highlighted a five-run first with a two-run shot off Ben Lively and added a seventh-inning solo shot against Yacksel Rios to record his *fifth career multi-homer game* and *third of the season*. The 33-year-old catcher has *hit 14 of his 18 homers since the start of July*. He had never gone deep more than 15 times during any of his previous 10 Major League seasons.





> . . . Braves recorded six straight hits to open a game for the first time *since they did so in an Opening Day victory over the Giants on April 26, 1995*. That was the same day Chipper Jones made his first career start at third base.





> Braves now have *69 wins*, which *exceeds last year's win total*






http://scores.espn.com/mlb/game?gameId=370922115 



> 1st - Albies singled to right, Inciarte scored.





> 1st - Markakis singled to center, Albies and F. Freeman scored.





> 1st - Suzuki *homered* to left, Markakis scored.





> 2nd - Markakis singled to right center, Newcomb scored, F. Freeman to second.





> 7th - Suzuki *homered* to left center.







> RECAP: Suzuki homers twice as #Braves take opener.












> Braves collected six straight hits to start tonight’s game











Time = 17:36 



> Published on Sept 22, 2017
> 
> Condensed Game: 9/22/17 PHI@ATL


----------



## Patriot44

Patriot44 said:


> They are middle of the standings during the middle of a rebuild. I predict that they will end up 2nd in the division and that is pert good for what they have done in the past two years.
> 
> They are getting real close.



Dang close!!

Remember last year, they fell completely apart after the All-Star break. Looks like the team is starting to shape up!


----------



## westcobbdog

Camargo looks like a great find, winning last nights game for us.


----------



## Coenen

Coppy got the boot yesterday for (allegedly) playing fast and loose on the international market. Early indications are that the Braves may lose picks, or even players.

The word I saw is that the infraction was related to bundling signing bonuses together to give certain players extra money over and above what is allowed by the rules controlling the international market. Apparently, several other teams have been previously caught in similar schemes. If you ain't cheatin', you ain't tryin', I suppose.


----------



## westcobbdog

Sitting hear watching Sox - Stros, where every pitch means something. 
Braves suck again with no playoff baseball in sight.


----------



## Patriot44

You done messed up, A ARon!


----------



## HuntinJake_23

He(Coppy) has been banned for life by the MLB and the braves have been limited to the Amount of money they can offer signees and they lost multiple picks. He really screwed the braves!!


----------



## Patriot44

HuntinJake_23 said:


> He(Coppy) has been banned for life by the MLB and the braves have been limited to the Amount of money they can offer signees and they lost multiple picks. He really screwed the braves!!



Coenen was all over this. The worst part is losing the talent. The Venezuelan kid that was supposed to be the next big thing will probably jump off the ship.


----------



## Coenen

HuntinJake_23 said:


> He(Coppy) has been banned for life by the MLB...








Honestly, it only sounds like they lost a couple of guys that would've had a reasonable shot of making noise at the Major League level. Fans may not even really notice the "punishments" the way I see it. The Braves already have the core group of players expected make up the "rebuild" team in the pipe at the AA, or AAA level, and MLB didn't touch them.

SI.com has a fairly interesting article on the subject.

We'll just have to see.


----------



## biggdogg

Basically they won't have any shot at any top level Latin players till 2021 through the international pool. Of course they can still trade for them. They also forfeit the 3rd round pick in Junes draft because of some under the table dealing with this years 3rd round pick. 

Maitan was the only highly rated prospect lost and he struggled in rookie ball.


----------



## elfiii

HuntinJake_23 said:


> He(Coppy) has been banned for life by the MLB and the braves have been limited to the Amount of money they can offer signees and they lost multiple picks. He really screwed the braves!!



4 years in a row of < 500 baseball = it doesn't look like they have lost much.

But hey, they got a new stadium out of the deal.


----------

